# fotoresistencia (DUDA)



## edu19 (Ago 23, 2009)

Hola, tengo una duda sobre la fotoresistencia quisiera saber si es que de lguna manera se puede invertir la funcion de esta, me explico, en vez de que con mayor intensidad de luz baje la resistencia esta aumente asi cuando no haya luz la resistencia baje.
bueno gracias de antemano. saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 24, 2009)

Hola

Por Si Sola No Se Puede Invertir Su Respuesta: "Cuando Se Ilumina Baja La Resistencia".
Pero Con Un Transistor, Digamos NPN y 2 Resistencias Se Puede, Sin Embargo La Variable Ya No Va a Ser "R" Sino "V".

Si Crees Que Funcione Para Tu Objetivo Describo El Circuito:

Una Resistencia De 10Kohms A + 5 Vdc. y La Otra Punta Al Colector Del Transistor,
El Emisor Del Transistor a Tierra (Masa).
Otra Resistencia De 1Kohm A - 5 Vdc. (Tierra) La Otra Punta a La Base Del Transistor.
La Fotoresistencia Se Conecta De + 5 Vdc, A La Base Del Transistor.
La Variable Será Obtenida Entre El Colector y Tierra. Dando Como Resultado "a Mayor Luz Menor Voltaje, a Menor Luz Mayor Voltaje.

Saludos
a Tus Ordenes.


----------



## edu19 (Ago 26, 2009)

hola, no entiendo algo , la resistencia de 1Kohm va a tierra? o a -5V? gracias de nuevo
saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 26, 2009)

edu19 dijo:


> hola, no entiendo algo , la resistencia de 1Kohm va a tierra? o a -5V? gracias de nuevo
> saludos



Hola
No, la resistencia de 1Kohm se conecta a tierra (=masa).
saludos
a tus ordenes.


----------



## edu19 (Ago 26, 2009)

ok voy a probar el circuito y te comento muchas gracias

Muchisimas gracias amigo me funciono a la perfeccion, agregue al circuito un LED y este se enciende cuando no hay luz esta muy bueno  gracias de nuevo

PD: una ultima consulta: hice la prueba para encender 4 LED's en paralelo pero solo se enciende uno, estuve revisando el voltaje y lo que sale es alrededor de 2.5V creo que no me alcanzara para los 4  si encuentras alguna solucion para esto porfavor dimela, gracias otra vez 
saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 26, 2009)

Hola

No Se Como Estan Conectados Los 4 LED's En El Circuito Sugerido.
Voy a suponer que están conectados “Ellos” en paralelo y en serie con la resistencia de 10 Kohm.

Si es así deberían prender, aunque fuera un poco, pero todos. A menos que los que no encienden estén conectados en sentido inverso. En cuyo caso debes voltearlos. Si esta acción funciona, Perfecto. Si no, hay que recalcular la resistencia de 10 Kohm. O tambien, puede ser que los que no encienden esten quemados o sean para mayor corriente.

Saludos
A sus ordenes.


----------



## marco one (Oct 25, 2009)

hola con respecto  al circuito  que pusiste MrCarlos para invertir el funcionamiento de la fotoresistencia  lo isntale como lo pusiste y si funciona  buen aporte. 
Pero al conectarle  un  relevador de 6vcd este no hace el cambio ? 
tambien le puse una fuente de 12vcd  y cheque la salida de voltaje del cololector con la tierra y me da un voltaje de 12 pero al conectarle un relevador de 12vcd tampoco hace el cambio?
si tienes algun remedio para este probelema que se me presento te lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 26, 2009)

Hola

Adjunto Imagen con diferentes Opciones. Ojala Les Ayuden estas a Solucionar sus requerimientos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## shinjito (May 4, 2010)

yo necesito hacer lo contrario que a mayor luminosidad mayor resistencia, si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradeceria.


----------



## zaiz (May 4, 2010)

shinjito dijo:


> yo necesito hacer lo contrario que a mayor luminosidad mayor resistencia, si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradeceria.



Con la resistencia no se puede hacer nada porque ya vienen de esa forma.

Lo que se puede es conseguir un efecto, por ejemplo activar algo cuando hay luz, o lo contrario. activarlo cuando hay obscuridad.

Ahora ¿Cuál efecto quieres lograr?

Más bien deberías preguntar sobre el efecto, lo que quieres que haga tu circuito.


----------



## shinjito (May 4, 2010)

quiero que a menor luz se activen y a mayor luz se apaguen ???
gracias


----------



## zaiz (May 4, 2010)

shinjito dijo:


> quiero que a menor luz se activen y a mayor luz  se apaguen ???
> gracias


 
 Mira, una solución así rápida para eso:

 En el circuito que posteó MrCarlos en el post #8, fíjate que a la base del transistor van una fotoresistencia arriba y una resistencia fija abajo. 
Bien, puedes poner la fotoresistencia  abajo y la resistencia fija arriba, pero ésta digamos de 10kilohms.

Así puedes lograr el efecto que quieres. Pruébalo.

(Aunque claro, hay diversas formas de hacerlo.)

Saludos.


----------



## Eleno (Jul 11, 2010)

Saludos, monte el circuihto tal como lo mencionas en las intrucciones, pero com la luz encendida se incrementa el brillo del LED, mientras que con la luz apagada el LED no enciende. Tengo un transistor conectado con el Emisor a Tierra y la carga al Colector, un resistencia conectada de base a Tierra de 3K y pues lo que quiero es que me funciones al contrario de lo explicado, Gracias!


----------



## scourgeofmalice (Feb 3, 2011)

ya he conectado todo como se muestra en la imagen el transistor que estoy usando es un TIP110 pero no funciona...alguien puede ayudarme?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 3, 2011)

scourgeofmalice dijo:


> ya he conectado todo como se muestra en la imagen el transistor que estoy usando es un TIP110 pero no funciona...alguien puede ayudarme?



¿ Verificaste de haberlo conectado correctamente (Según el *datasheet*) ?


----------



## scourgeofmalice (Feb 4, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Verificaste de haberlo conectado correctamente (Según el *datasheet*) ?



asi es...me busque la hoja de datos y lo conecte con los leds en serie y en paralelo...y aun prenden los leds cuando la fotoresistencia recibe luz... y yo necesito lo contrario (que prendan cuando no haya luz)


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 4, 2011)

Hola scourgeofmalice

cambia de posición el LDR y la resistencia de base.
así se cambiará el efecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes

Hola scourgeofmalice

así podría ser

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## scourgeofmalice (Feb 18, 2011)

muchisimas gracias, funciono de maravilla


----------



## zayan (Mar 20, 2011)

hola yo necesito lo mismo pero  que se prende sin lu pero utilizando un scr


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 20, 2011)

Hola zayan

Pero...... Qué más ?.....
Dices: que prenda cuando no hay luz, utilizando un SCR.

Puedes utilizar el circuito que dice: “Prende El LED Cuando No Hay Luz” reemplazando el Transistor por el SCR.

Pero para apagarlo ya no sería con la Fotocelda. Solo sería interrumpiendo la corriente que circula por el SCR.

O cuál es tu idea ?.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## zayan (Mar 20, 2011)

see falle en no especificar bn lo que necesito, necesito prender el led cuando no aya luz y que se apague cuando aya luz. pero utilizando el scr, el circuito que me dices MrCarlos me sirve pero como conecto el scr para que se interrumpa la corriente cuando la luz este presente.

la otra idea que tengo en utilizando un potenciometro, el scr y el led( si es necesario agregar resistencias pero no puedo utilizar transistores)..


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 20, 2011)

Hola zayan

Podría ser con un circuito como el que adjunto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## tidusdavid (Mar 21, 2011)

MrCarlos, que SCR recomendaria usted para manejar este LED? alguna referencia comercial


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 21, 2011)

Hola tidusdavid

Podría ser cualquier SCR en paquete TO92 que soporte 1 Amp. De Ánodo a Cátodo.
En este enlace hay varios.

http://category.alldatasheet.com/index.jsp?sSearchword=1 AMP SCR

Es mejor buscar en tu localidad los que tengan y ver si se adapta a tus requerimientos ya que si te recomiendo uno es muy probable que no lo encuentres en tu localidad.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## zayan (Mar 21, 2011)

Mrcarlos muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## tidusdavid (Mar 22, 2011)

Muchas gracias MrCarlos, le pregunto, se puede regular la intensidad luminica del LED con un SCR tambien? con AC y la LDR o algo asi?


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 22, 2011)

Hola tidusdavid

Efectivamente, si el circuito lo conectas a Vac. podrías regular la intensidad luminica del LED.
Pero debes agregar un Diodo en serie con el LED para que solo le llegue voltaje positivo por el ánodo y su respectiva resistencia limitadora de corriente.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

